# welded hull or rivited



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

For any of you guys that work in the boat industry or from personal experiance could you give me your ideas what is a better design. I have heard the welds come apart on some and also that the rivits leak. Being a certified welder myself if done right they should never come apart, my concern is if they grind the welds to much you are going to have problems. I have a 1986 16 ft blue fin that has rivits and it does not leak a drop, it has been a great boat. I put a 2002 50 hp merc on it and runs good, but looking at todays boats with the wider beams I'm thinking of upgrading, but dont want to pull the trigger with out some input from fellow fisherman. Basspro has a 16.5 deep v that has me drooling it has a welded hull. Thanks for the info.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

are you fishing the big lakes or just inland lakes?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

After a lifetime of aluminum boats, I finally got glass and will never look back. To me aluminum is suitable only for 16' and under boats that will be used on protected waters. And I say welded for those.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

ESOX said:


> After a lifetime of aluminum boats, I finally got glass and will never look back. To me aluminum is suitable only for 16' and under boats that will be used on protected waters. And I say welded for those.


And thats the truth.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Ralphy said:


> For any of you guys that work in the boat industry or from personal experiance could you give me your ideas what is a better design. I have heard the welds come apart on some and also that the rivits leak. Being a certified welder myself if done right they should never come apart, my concern is if they grind the welds to much you are going to have problems. I have a 1986 16 ft blue fin that has rivits and it does not leak a drop, it has been a great boat. I put a 2002 50 hp merc on it and runs good, but looking at todays boats with the wider beams I'm thinking of upgrading, but dont want to pull the trigger with out some input from fellow fisherman. Basspro has a 16.5 deep v that has me drooling it has a welded hull. Thanks for the info.


Stay away, my dad bought a bass pro welded 17 ft in 2006 and had it crack a couple times in the first couple years. He used on lake st clair a lot so it did see some chopy waters. The last time it happened, it was so severe, the bilge pump barely kept up and kept him from sinking. After that he went to glass.

My original philsophy with aluminum was welded because you would think that it could not leak. When I thought about it more, the reality in the construction of almost anything is that it needs to flex. Rivits allow easier flex and movement without cracking, sure you may get some minor leaking through the rivits but the key word is minor.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I used to have a blue fin sportsman riveted, great boat, never leaked. I own a crestliner fish hawk now that is welded and I love it. I would buy welded personally every time over a riveted boat given the option and budget.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

My rivited boat leaks . Not bad , But , none the less . I would buy an Aluminum Welded boat before Fiberglass . Just because of the wieght factor to start with . 

Look at the Aluminum thickness . They have come a long way with Aluminum Hulls .and Transomes .


Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

My 2001 lund pro v has never leaked a drop and has been used in lake erie since day one not a single issue i would by it again.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im' starting to hear a lot of stories about tracker welds cracking, was looking at one of them because it looks like a beautifull boat. All the manufactures at the boat show told me whatever you buy stay away from them. I dont know if they feeding me a line of bs or not because Tracker is the number one in boat sales in the US. There boats are 5000.00 cheaper than the same models of the other boats and they all told me there is a reason why they use thinner hull material and the fact that boats need to flex from all the pounding. Thats why rivits are better because they will flex and the welds wont flex there for they break. Don't know myself if it's true or not but that's what I;ve been told


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I still own a 17' bluefinn and it doesn't leak at all.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Ralphy said:


> Tracker is the number one in boat sales in the US. There boats are 5000.00 cheaper than the same models of the other boats


The 5K is probably why they are the best selling, but that certainly does not make them the best.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

A bigger concern than the hull is whats inside of it....Stringers and bulkheads, or lack of them. And that goes for fiberglass or aluminum.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

I know it has been said before, but if welds were better, than they would use them on airplanes.
I got 1 leaky rivet on my 16 ft. 1978 Sea nymph that I beat the heck out of it Duckhunting on Sag Bay.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

mi duckdown said:


> I know it has been said before, but if welds were better, than they would use them on airplanes.
> I got 1 leaky rivet on my 16 ft. 1978 Sea nymph that I beat the heck out of it Duckhunting on Sag Bay.


Great way of putting it


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

mi duckdown said:


> I know it has been said before, but if welds were better, than they would use them on airplanes.


Airplanes arent bouncing of rocks,docks,trailers..:sad:

Welded.. and u get what u pay for, check ur Gauge of thickness..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Boats aren't taken to 50,000 feet in a thin atmosphere with a pressurized cabin where a little leakage of air past the rivets is no big deal, just compress more air and pump it in. If the air compressor fails it sucks. Ask Payne Stewart, oh that's right, you can't any more. Boats are in a lake, where a little leakage past the rivets is considered normal by most experienced boaters with a ton of hours in tin boats. Two bilge pumps are a good idea.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

The brand of aluminum boat is way more important than welded vs. riveted. There have been many many issues with Tracker even the top of the line Tundra pro model. Do a search on Walleye Central if you want evidence. 

Lund is the best rivet hull. Crestliner gets the nod for welded fishing hulls. In my opinion. 

Glass rides the best due to the ability to contour the hull in a mold more precisely, unlike aluminum. The weight is almost even on comparable models. Fuel, Gear, and the size of your fishing partners will make more of a difference. 

Lund 1975 Pro V = 1830 lbs.

Ranger 619 = 1975 lbs.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I think they can make Aluminum welded boats cheaper than Riveted, because they can just jig up the parts ,take the squirt gun and fill it up,,Quality Welded hulls are thicker and if you look at the welds there night and day difference,,many of the cheaper welded hulls ,the stringer are not welded properly and the welds crack,having repaired both welded and riveted hulls ,,the cheaper models have the biggest problems,after they are used 3 or 4 years,,if you visit a factory and watch production,it is easy to tell Quality from Quantity,,you will see the same with Fiberglass ,,cheap is usually less Quality,,but unfortunately you also have to pay for name recognition,,,Also if you compare the rib and stringer thickness,,one problem I have seen is when they screw or rivet the flooring sometimes they hit the edge of the stringer and a crack starts,,,,


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ever wonder how the bow seam is held together on many "riveted" boats?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Roger 23 and Sharkey, good job with the unbiased info. I have found that overall quality of the boat has more to do with who made it (reputation and quality control) than whether it was welded or riveted.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Think of.. are u going to run it in a river and keep it for ever??
All ur good jet boats are welded so they can take the hits of deadheads..
Or are u just going to be in the big lakes.. N how much fishing is it going to see..Im 1/2owner on a 27ft offshore glass for lake mich..
And a 20ft welded for the river, small lakes and trailing around the state.. N this 20ft sees more time than the big boat..


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I own a welded lowe boat. It has taken a beating over and over. Two years ago I cracked some welds on the bow of the boat. I feel that it was my fault. I was running it in waves I should not have been and had a 60lb winch bolted to the front. 

I contact Lowe= They stood behind thier product more than I would have ever thought a company would. They paid a local guy to patch the fix long enough for me to finish the season. They then shiped it to the factory and replaced/fixed it to new condition. I had the boat back to me in 4 weeks. 

There was communication along the way. The common theme was they build these boats to be used. They were very interested in how I was using it and how they could improve it. They knew all about the winch and the 90lb anchor I run of the front. They loved it and took the blame for not making it stronger. 

GREAT SERVICE!!!!!


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

they loved it and took the blame for not making it stronger.
Great service!!!!![/quote said:


> aaaaa++++++


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys I been going to boat shows and tring to get all the info I can. I like alumicraft g3 lund and starcraft


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Include Princecraft on your list, they are very nice boats as well.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

2manyfish said:


> I own a welded lowe boat. It has taken a beating over and over. Two years ago I cracked some welds on the bow of the boat. I feel that it was my fault. I was running it in waves I should not have been and had a 60lb winch bolted to the front.
> 
> I contact Lowe= They stood behind thier product more than I would have ever thought a company would. They paid a local guy to patch the fix long enough for me to finish the season. They then shiped it to the factory and replaced/fixed it to new condition. I had the boat back to me in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on Lowes' great service. I am very impressed and will let my in laws know, they are boat shopping this spring.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Ultracraft Fishing Boats*


20 Yr. NON-prorated WTTY.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> *Ultracraft Fishing Boats*
> 
> 
> 20 Yr. NON-prorated WTTY.



I would rather float around in a whiskey barrel than sink in one of those. In another words, stay away.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I did a lot of research and went with the lund impact sport 1775 with a 115 optimax can't wait to get it!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

tubejig said:


> I would rather float around in a whiskey barrel than sink in one of those. In another words, stay away.


REALLY???
:yikes: :yikes: 
Please DO *explain *Ken!


----------



## tommieboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I own a 2003 18 1/2 foot Lund Adventure Fisherman. It has a riveted hull and has never leaked a drop. I agree with the other posters regarding boat quality. If you buy a boat that is properly designed and that is constructed of quality materials, you shouldn't have a problem with either a rivited or welded hull. One place to start is by looking at the internal bracing to the extent that it can been seen and follow up by looking at a model diagram. A well-braced boat flexes less and should be more solid in the long run. Fewer and lighter braces lead to hull movement which can break welded or riveted components. Heavier guage metal is also generally stronger than lighter guage metal (all things being equal), so check the guage of the aluminum being used on the models your are comparing. Above all, avoid pounding the hell out of the boat after you buy it. Many operators don't realize the force that water can have on a hull. A few more minutes to the fishing grounds isn't going to kill you. If your kidneys and teeth hurt when you get there and your missing your net, tacklebox, hat, and sunglasses, I can pretty much guarantee you that you are going too fast! Remember, any material, even fiberglass, can split during operation if you don't take into account its reasonable limits. My advice is to buy a quality boat from a reputable manufacturor and then operate it as though you would like it to last.


----------

